# Anenome Dead???



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

So a bit of a weird scenario. I sort of let my tank go for a bit and had a hair algae infestation. During that time, my RBTA was constantly looking for a new spot. He shrunk down quite a bit, bit was always visible and didn't look unhealthy or dying per we, just wasn't his normal full self. I finally got around to cleaning my entire tank and doing a large water change. After the change AMD cleaning, he dig deeper and deeper into the rocks and is now gone. The tank is running fine, no algae, and all parameters are showing 0. I've been lowering the lighting, bit he hasn't been seen in a week. I can't see every crevice so I'm not 100% sure he's gonna or dead, or alive for that matter. I'm assuming if he died within the week, the parameters would be through the roof and I'd prob see some remnants, unless my CUC finished him. Doesn't seem probably since I have 5-6 hermits, a cleaner shrimp, and nass snails. 

Any thoughts? Any chance he's still kicking?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

i'd say he would be alive and shrunk up until the condtions have changed.
Never do a large water change in a saltwater tank. You'll destroy the natural ecosystem that thrives in it. By dumping in a mass amount of "new" water you are stressing out your corals. It's much safer to do smaller water changes every day to not stress out the tank.

Give it a few weeks, i'm sure he'll come out again


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Hope so... Fingers crossed... Miss that little guy 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

It sounds to me like he's gone sorry to say. That's exactly how mine died. Sorry to say, ☹


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

iGeeve said:


> So a bit of a weird scenario. I sort of let my tank go for a bit and had a hair algae infestation. During that time, my RBTA was constantly looking for a new spot. He shrunk down quite a bit, bit was always visible and didn't look unhealthy or dying per we, just wasn't his normal full self. I finally got around to cleaning my entire tank and doing a large water change. After the change AMD cleaning, he dig deeper and deeper into the rocks and is now gone. The tank is running fine, no algae, and all parameters are showing 0. I've been lowering the lighting, bit he hasn't been seen in a week. I can't see every crevice so I'm not 100% sure he's gonna or dead, or alive for that matter. I'm assuming if he died within the week, the parameters would be through the roof and I'd prob see some remnants, unless my CUC finished him. Doesn't seem probably since I have 5-6 hermits, a cleaner shrimp, and nass snails.
> 
> Any thoughts? Any chance he's still kicking?


you would be surprised one day when he just pops out trust me...I had mine doing the same many a times. Its like they go into hibernation sometimes lol....


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Rookie2013 said:


> you would be surprised one day when he just pops out trust me...I had mine doing the same many a times. Its like they go into hibernation sometimes lol....


Hope so, since its been a week already.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I had the same issue during dinoflagellates, colour loss, shrunk to almost to nothing. It bounced back, give it time.


----------



## eQuatics (Jan 7, 2016)

I had something very similar happen years ago. It shrunk from the size of both my fists to smaller than a golf ball. Hid in a very strange place for a good 3 weeks until it repaired itself slowly, built its zoos back, and slowly moved... To get chewed by my pump at the time lol. Idiot anemone. But in essence it lived. They're a lot more sensitive than you think. It had probably gotten used to the parameters of your tank, and ironically when it got cleaned it was a shock to its system lol.


----------

